# North Florida



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey is anyone in north Florida wanting to ride at Hastings this Saturday?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

whats it like out there? i've never really heard anything about that place yet


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

It's pretty fun, alot of deep holes, small stream and pool area, quite a few nasty trails. And it's not too far from Jacksonville.


----------

